# how to get to a csr fast!!!



## lee120 (Dec 2, 2002)

call 1800-730-4742
FOR DIRECTV


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

A CSR for what company?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Does it matter? Just as long as it it quick.


----------



## lee120 (Dec 2, 2002)

on any day 20-30second even on the slow days


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Eyowww! That DOES work.....thanks!


----------



## denalimn (Nov 4, 2003)

very impressive. got right to a CSR without any menus. was speaking to someone in 5 seconds.


----------

